# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  produzetak porodiljnog nakon 6. mjeseca  - 2011

## pepeljuga

Ispricavam se ako je tema bila,ali nisam nasla ovo sto me zanima.
Trenutno koristim prvih sest mjeseci porodiljnog dopusta i doznake mi vrijede do 20.02.2011. Kad trebam otici na HZZO da popunim formulare i koja mi dokumentacija treba za produzetak ostalih 6 mjeseci porodiljnog koji ce trajati do 20.08. 2011. tj. do bebinog prvog rodjendana? Treba li i muz ici sa mnom, znam da se to mijenjalo pa ptam
Moram kod doktorice o. p.  po  papire,ili se samo javim na hzzo kad ce se bebi priblizavati sest ili pet mjeseci? sto je uskoro pa pitam

----------


## lukab

odi sa djetetovih 5 mjeseci
a trebas djetetov rodni list i tamo popunit neke zahtjeve i izmedju ostalog tvoj muz treba potpisat da se odrice svojeg prava na roditeljski dopust, tako da mora ic s tobom...

----------


## noisita

Ja sam tribala otići misec dana prije isteka prvih šest miseci. Tribala mi je kopija osobne i zdravstvene, tako i od muža. Tamo potpisuješ formulare tako da to više nema veze sa tvojim doktorom. Ne traje porodiljni nužno do bebinog prvog rođendana, meni spada tako jer je nedjelja.

----------


## mamma san

+ treba potvrda od poslodavca

----------


## jelena.O

> + treba potvrda od poslodavca


ne treba ta potvrda ak je produženjenakon 6 mjeseci, potvrda treba ak imaš prekid radi posla

----------


## jelena.O

i traje +180 dana nakon punih 6 mjeseci

----------


## pepeljuga

> odi sa djetetovih 5 mjeseci
> a trebas djetetov rodni list i tamo popunit neke zahtjeve i izmedju ostalog tvoj muz treba potpisat da se odrice svojeg prava na roditeljski dopust, tako da mora ic s tobom...


a bas mora muz osobno ili ja mogu doc po papire, donesem doma on potpise pa ih vratim... bas su zakomplicirali, Uglavnom treba mi:
1. kopija rodnog lista
2. zahtjevi
3. doci do 20.01. tj. bebinog 5. mjeseca 
4. treba li mi kopija osobne i zdravsteven, nigde nisam mogla pronaci za HZZZO str sto treba da se ne setam bezveze?

----------


## lukab

prepisujem ti sa papirica koji sam ja dobila na HZZO-u:

*- fotokopija rodnog lista djeteta
- ispuniti dva zahtjeva i obostranu izjavu roditelja* (ovo mozes uzet doma i ispunit, muz potpise pa odneses, ne mora on osobno dolazit)
*- doći sa 5 mjeseci starosti djeteta*

dakle ne treba ti kopija osobne i zdravstvene jer to vec imaju od prije

----------


## jelena.O

zemi si kopiju njegove osobne , ako buš išla sama , tak sam i ja napravila i potpisala sam ga osobno. on je čuval dete u autu 200 metara dalje.

----------


## tua

A kako stvari funkcioniraju ako je jedan roditelj nezaposlen? Jel smije drugi koristiti taj roditeljski dopust (od 6.mj) ?

Konkretno, nezaposleni tata i mama koja već koristi dopust za prvih 6 mj.

----------


## jelena.O

mama smije, a tata ne smije.

----------


## tua

Ja zabrijala da ću morati na posao  :Sad: 
Hvala!

----------


## S2000

Produzila sam porodiljni za drugih 6 mj i zaokruzila sam na zahtjevu da cu ih koristiti u komadu. Dobila rjesenje, sve ok. 
Medjutim-da li postoji mogucnost izmjene-tj.da uzmem 5 mj roditeljskog-pa se vratim na posao tj koristim godisnji-pa onda opet 1 mj roditeljskog (znam da mi onda pada naknada). Je li kasno za takve promjene?

----------


## jelena.O

meni su rekli da se moraš samo na vrjeme sjetiti ak hoćeš kakvu promjenu, a pošto bi se ti s kao posla na porodiljni trebat će ti potvrda poslodavca, i ak to hoćeš moraš si najmanje ostavit 30 dana.

----------


## MarijaP

Potvrda poslodavca treba za prekid roditeljskog i za ponovno otvaranje. I jedno i drugo moraš najaviti bar 30 dana ranije. 

Navodno da po novom zor-u možeš koristiti stari go kad god se vratiš s roditeljskog, ne kao do sad da propada iza 30.06. sljedeće godine. Provjeri pa možda i ne moraš tako prekidati, već samo otvoriš go nakon isteka roditeljskog.

----------


## S2000

> Potvrda poslodavca treba za prekid roditeljskog i za ponovno otvaranje. I jedno i drugo moraš najaviti bar 30 dana ranije. 
> 
> Navodno da po novom zor-u možeš koristiti stari go kad god se vratiš s roditeljskog, ne kao do sad da propada iza 30.06. sljedeće godine. Provjeri pa možda i ne moraš tako prekidati, već samo otvoriš go nakon isteka roditeljskog.


To bi bilo super, ali koliko sam gledala po tom novom zakonu, nigdje ne nailazim na tu informaciju. Ima li netko slicna saznanja?

----------


## lukab

ne moze se to... stari go moras iskoristit do 30.6. sljedece godine (dakle go za 2010. do kraja lipnja 2011.)

----------


## S2000

''godišnji odmor iz prethodne godine može se iskoristiti i nakon 30. lipnja, ako se poslodavac i radnik tako dogovore. ''
A sto je s ovim?

----------


## pepeljuga

pa ako se dogovore, hej ja imam slicnu situaciju S2000, pa daj molim te da ako nesto saznas javi.

----------


## S2000

Ja sam se tako i bila dogovorila s poslodavcem, koji sad opet nesto negoduje-da to tako ne moze. Nazalost, pismeno imam samo svoju molbu, a njihov prijasnji potvrdan odgovor je usmen. Sve da imam i pismeno ne znam kakvu bi to imalo tezinu, kad nisu spremni izac u susret.

----------


## S2000

A godisnji od 2010 mi je ostao neiskoristen jer ga nisam imala kad iskoristit zbog iznenadnog otvaranja komplikacija u trudnoci. I bas je nefer da to sad propadne  :Sad:

----------


## S2000

Pepeljuga, u slucaju da ne vidis na drugoj temi, napisat cu i ovdje;
Ne zaboravite i na cinjenicu da ukoliko
radite prekid roditeljskog dopusta- kad se
vracate ponovo na roditeljski ide novi
obracun. Trebate imati najmanje dvije
isplate place (a to su 3 mj rada ako placu
dobivate pocetkom tekuceg za prethodni mjesec), inace vam se naknada smanjuje
(ako prekidate samo na mjesec dana da
biste iskoristili godisnji).

----------


## lukab

> Ja sam se tako i bila dogovorila s poslodavcem, koji sad opet nesto negoduje-da to tako ne moze. Nazalost, pismeno imam samo svoju molbu, a njihov prijasnji potvrdan odgovor je usmen. Sve da imam i pismeno ne znam kakvu bi to imalo tezinu, kad nisu spremni izac u susret.


naravno da ti nije to dao na pismeno kad ne smije... to je mimo propisa i stvar internog dogovora a ne zakona...

----------


## lukab

> Ja sam se tako i bila dogovorila s poslodavcem, koji sad opet nesto negoduje-da to tako ne moze. Nazalost, pismeno imam samo svoju molbu, a njihov prijasnji potvrdan odgovor je usmen. Sve da imam i pismeno ne znam kakvu bi to imalo tezinu, kad nisu spremni izac u susret.


naravno da ti nije to dao na pismeno kad ne smije... to je mimo propisa i stvar internog dogovora a ne zakona...

----------


## Sofijanatalia

E ovako zanima me sta nakon drugih sest mjeseci?Dobije li se rijesenje kakvo gdje pise do kad ste na porodiljnom?Ide li se na godisnji prvo pa na posao?

----------


## Jadranka

Da, dobijes rjesenje gdje pise do kad si na porodiljnom. A sto se tice godisnjeg, to je izmedju tebe i poslodavca. Mozes odma (ako je to poslodavcu ok), a i ne moras.

----------


## Vrci

Ali s bebinih 5mj moras na hzzo produljiti porodiljni na tih drugih 6mj, ne ide automatski

----------

